# Tarmac Comp handlebar weight



## csh8428

Does anyone know what the weight of the handlebars on a 2008 Specialized Tarmac comp is? 

From Specialized website: Specialized Expert, 6061 alloy, short-reach drop, ergonomic top shaping, 31.8mm 

I couldn’t find it on weightweenies. I’m looking to get new handlebars, but I definitely don’t want to get any that might be heavier than the ones I already have. 

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## gutfiddle

Chickamauga, Ga


----------

